# Broadband Connection issues driving me mad



## kfpg (4 Apr 2008)

I hope someone can help before a laptop and a window have an unfortunate meeting!

I have Eircom Wireless Broadband with a Netopia router. Since it is a big house I also have a signal booster branded Sitecom.

Sometimes when I switch on the laptop I can connect no problem to the signal from either the booster or the netopia directly.

However quite frequently, especially recently, although my signal strength shows up as excellent I have 'limited or no connectivity'.

The error message I see is - the network may not have assigned a network address to your computer.

Can anyone shed any light on this intermittent and very frustrating issue.

Final note is that I have more success, for some reason, with connecting on my wife's much newer laptop.

Thanks


----------



## dtlyn (4 Apr 2008)

Lakeview said:


> I hope someone can help before a laptop and a window have an unfortunate meeting!
> 
> I have Eircom Wireless Broadband with a Netopia router. Since it is a big house I also have a signal booster branded Sitecom.
> 
> ...


 

Making sure your signal booster and wirless router use "b/g" mixed modes only would be a good place to start. 

After that make sure you have either Windows or your wireless card utilitiy ( assuming there is one ) managing your connections and not both.


----------



## Number14 (4 Apr 2008)

Are you running Vista? Google "limited or no connectivity Vista" and also search Microsoft site also on this....

It's not unique to you. I had the same problem - which appeared for no reason.


----------



## kfpg (4 Apr 2008)

dtlyn - I have no clue what "b/g" mixed modes are but I will try and look it up. Only Windows is managing the connection.

Number 14 - I am only running Windows XP and not Vista

thanks both of you, if any one else has ideas they would be welcome


----------



## Armada (4 Apr 2008)

I have the same problem with connectivity....XP


----------



## Kellypk (4 Apr 2008)

> However quite frequently, especially recently, although my signal strength shows up as excellent I have 'limited or no connectivity'.
> 
> The error message I see is - the network may not have assigned a network address to your computer.


 

I get the same error message as you from XP when I try to connect to security enabled Wifi networks which belong to someone else. 

Are there other security enabled WIFI networks nearby which your computer is trying to connect to? 
When you dont know the password, you get the 2 error messages you are getting.

The other persons router will not assign you an IP address, but it will allow you to connect (you wont be able to do anything).
You can see what network you are connecting to by clicking on the wireless link on your screen (bottom right hand side of screen, small pic of a computer screen), click on view wireless networks. If you are connected to your neighbours router, disconnect and connect to your own.

Alternatively, your own router (or booster) could have got its knickers in a twist (for the want of a more elequent expression). You could try rebooting your rooter (unplug it for a second, plug it in again)

Give it a try


----------



## Guest125 (5 Apr 2008)

Try using the[dell,acer etc] utility for managing your wireless connections instead of the windows utility.You will have to re-enter security codes etc.I had this problem with a Dell Inspiron 5150 which was cured when using the Dell wireless utility.


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Apr 2008)

caff said:


> Try using the[dell,acer etc] utility for managing your wireless connections instead of the windows utility.You will have to re-enter security codes etc.I had this problem with a Dell Inspiron 5150 which was cured when using the Dell wireless utility.



Same here. 

Also check the powersaving mode of the wifi card on the laptop. That sometimes can cause a problem.

Maybe your Wifes laptop simply has a better range than yours. You could try using a different card in yours.


----------

